# White seat cover recommendations



## Melissamodely21 (12 mo ago)

Looking for recommendations for white seat covers for model y . Thank you.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Our site sponsor @T Sportline have several options available to you

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-model-3-seat-upgrade-interior-kit.9001/


----------

